# So now that the CHEESE won't be coming, what are your plans?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The title says it all.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

think there should have been another option: When there is a CV vaccine I'm back out, regardless of who wins.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I wasn't collecting UI. But, many of my customer probably we're. So slow now.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Same thing I would do otherwise. Build that house.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

SHalester said:


> think there should have been another option: When there is a CV vaccine I'm back out, regardless of who wins.


Your wish is my command!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

U dah man.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

If by "hustling" you mean having a full-time job, then yeah, that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 513206


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> So now that the CHEESE won't be coming, what are your plans?


I do not plan my life around "government cheese," regardless who is in office.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I do not plan my life around "government cheese," regardless who is in office.


All WHINE

NO CHEESE.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

not working

I only get up for stimulus

can be money or a soft hand

but i need stimulus


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I am moving the hell out of this country until it's safe for my Son to attend school again. The beaches and mountains in Central America are beautiful and I can home school my Son from there.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If by "hustling" you mean having a full-time job, then yeah, that.


"Hustling" means working.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/second-stimulus-checks-back-table-125030743.html
https://news.yahoo.com/trump-now-says-ready-immediately-024426933.html
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/usd-jpy-fundamental-daily-forecast-090214427.html


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> I am moving the hell out of this country until it's safe for my Son to attend school again. The beaches and mountains in Central America are beautiful and I can home school my Son from there.


Yeah, so safe. :rollseyes: That's why, yet again, there's a gigantic caravan of refugees trying to sneak their way into the US.

This time the Mexican government has blocked them at their southern border. Wouldn't be so if President Trump hadn't pressured them to act.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/second-stimulus-checks-back-table-125030743.html
> https://news.yahoo.com/trump-now-says-ready-immediately-024426933.html
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/usd-jpy-fundamental-daily-forecast-090214427.html


Probly not happening.

He wants stand alone bills. If given stand alone bills there's no leverage left for other wants.

BTW, Dems passed a stand alone on airlines last week.

https://apnews.com/article/virus-ou...ion-airlines-49e105c143625da61fcc004d58930f07


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Yeah, so safe. :rollseyes: That's why, yet again, there's a gigantic caravan of refugees trying to sneak their way into the US.
> 
> This time the Mexican government has blocked them at their southern border. Wouldn't be so if President Trump hadn't pressured them to act.


Costa Rica is not Mexico. Central America is not all one big country. Have you been to NY,SF, Oakland or Chicago? I lived in Central America (Panama, Costa Rica, Nicaragua) for almost a decade and was never attacked, yelled at or robbed.I have experienced such crimes here more than once. I worked remotely and lived a very good life. I only came back home because the company I worked for closed. I have mostly regretted the decision to return ever since. Travel a bit when you have the chance, learn a little bit of Spanish or any other language and you will open up a whole new world devoid of Kool aide.



KDH said:


> Costa Rica is not Mexico. Central America is not all one big country. Have you been to NY,SF, Oakland or Chicago? I lived in Central America (Panama, Costa Rica, Nicaragua) for almost a decade and was never attacked, yelled at or robbed.I have experienced such crimes here more than once. I worked remotely and lived a very good life. I only came back home because the company I worked for closed. I have mostly regretted the decision to return ever since. Travel a bit when you have the chance, learn a little bit of Spanish or any other language and you will open up a whole new world devoid of Kool aide.


In short: Unless you leave this country for a while you only see what the government and media want you to see.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I would welcome the stimulus checks, though it may not be best for the future of the deficit of the country. But luckily I have a day job and don't _need_ the cheese.

And I never stopped driving during this dumpster fire. Drive more in fact since my day job is having me work remotely.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

bone-aching-work said:


> Yeah, so safe. :rollseyes: That's why, yet again, there's a gigantic caravan of refugees trying to sneak their way into the US.
> 
> This time the Mexican government has blocked them at their southern border. Wouldn't be so if President Trump hadn't pressured them to act.


Mexico blocked them because they don't want to have them stuck on their northern border creating a humanitarian crisis for Mexico.



KDH said:


> Costa Rica is not Mexico. Central America is not all one big country. Have you been to NY,SF, Oakland or Chicago? I lived in Central America (Panama, Costa Rica, Nicaragua) for almost a decade and was never attacked, yelled at or robbed.I have experienced such crimes here more than once. I worked remotely and lived a very good life. I only came back home because the company I worked for closed. I have mostly regretted the decision to return ever since. Travel a bit when you have the chance, learn a little bit of Spanish or any other language and you will open up a whole new world devoid of Kool aide.
> 
> 
> In short: Unless you leave this country for a while you only see what the government and media want you to see.


Even Mexico isn't that bad if you aren't a drug trafficker.

Same here, I've traveled extensively throughout Mexico over decades.

Where did I get jumped? Half a mile from my home in Socal.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Plenty of all kinds of cheese in the fridge. :thumbup:

What comes to anting, who ever gets elected and where doesn't have any impact on anything what I do. I just might actually wait until my 1-year anniversary of not anting comes along in mid-March. Or not. If there's more gubinmint cheese available, cool. Then my wife can get more to weather out the 2-year furlough she got hit with last week. 20+ years of seniority is nothing in the airline business and the furlough wasn't a big surprise since the airlines didn't get their additional cheese.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember ... way back ... remember.

It was prolly ten or twenty years ago.
Doc wrote a lab order.
It had to be fasting.

I got up that morning and did my usual routine, except for coffee.
Now coffee means a LOT in my life. 
Not having coffee in the AM is potentially hazardous to the health and well being of innocent people around me.

So, I brushed my teeth and put on clothes and wifey gave me a ride to the lab.
I was going to do some outdoor dirty work after so I put on a stained up and holey pair of jeans, a blown out pair of sneakers, a flannel shirt with paint stains on it, a dirty ball cap.

Wife is in the truck and I get out and go to the door of the lab, and it's locked. The sign said they open at 7am, I had about five minutes. I could see people in there getting ready to work.
I just leaned up against the wall, put a foot up and did the 1000 yard stare.
I missed my coffee. I mourned for its loss. I think I almost cried. I was definitely in pain, withdrawal.

This nice middle aged lady walks up to me and hands me a dollar bill. "Here buddy. You look like you need a cup of coffee."
I took it and looked at it with amazement. She thought I was homeless. But she was right about the coffee.

I look at her with all sincerity and said, "Thanks lady." She smiled and walked away. I stashed the bill in my paint stained shirt.

Wife has this "WTF" look on her face about the time the door opened.
When I was done she asked me "What did that lady say to you? What did she give you?" I told her. She laughed and said, "And you took it?"
"Hell yes. Somebody wants to give me money? No strings? All I say is THANK YOU."

We went for coffee.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

observer said:


> Mexico blocked them because they don't want to have them stuck on their northern border creating a humanitarian crisis for Mexico.
> 
> 
> Even Mexico isn't that bad if you aren't a drug trafficker.
> ...


I spent some time in Mexico City in the early 2000's and had a blast. People in this country have been fed so much crap nonsense about the rest of the world. Of course you have to be careful wherever you go but no need to be terrified of ever leaving the country. More than half of this countries population doesn't have a passport. We have a great country but I am just really disappointed in it right now.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

KDH said:


> I spent some time in Mexico City in the early 2000's and had a blast. People in this country have been fed so much crap nonsense about the rest of the world. Of course you have to be careful wherever you go but no need to be terrified of ever leaving the country. More than half of this countries population doesn't have a passport. We have a great country but I am just really disappointed in it right now.


The real problem is that people don't speak English in those countries.
There are a lot of places with beautiful Southern California scenery and Mediterranean Climates like parts of Portugal, Spain, Greece, etc.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> The real problem is that people don't speak English in those countries.


What countries is that?

Los Angeles?
San Diego?
El Paso?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> What countries is that?
> 
> Los Angeles?
> San Diego?
> El Paso?


LOL. I was in Mexico City 25 years ago. There are more English speaking people there than in East Los Angeles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I remember ... way back ... remember.
> 
> It was prolly ten or twenty years ago.
> Doc wrote a lab order.
> ...


GREAT STORY !

A FEW MORE WEEKS
YOU COULD HAVE PAID YOUR LAB BILL !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> GREAT STORY !
> 
> A FEW MORE WEEKS
> YOU COULD HAVE PAID YOUR LAB BILL !


No chit.
I was younger and still believed that we lived in a country where hard work was rewarded.
If I'd of only known, I would have made a sign on a piece of cardboard and made $100 that day.

If only I'd of known.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> The real problem is that people don't speak English in those countries.
> There are a lot of places with beautiful Southern California scenery and Mediterranean Climates like parts of Portugal, Spain, Greece, etc.


The real problem is that not enough native born people bother to learn any other languages in the USA.Even just a few polite words would get you by almost anywhere in the world. In most parts of the world there are plenty of bi an tri-lingual individuals. We just expect everybody in the world to speak our native language.I have watched so many Americans yelling in english and expecting a taxi driver in Costa Rica to understand them. They understand us they just don't like our attitudes so they ignore us or say they don't understand. Heck, there is a google language translator app on our cell phones.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KDH said:


> We just expect everybody in the world to speak our native language.


And WHY shouldn't we?
WE are AMERICANS goddammit!
They should learn to speak a civilized language.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm waiting until my kid can go back to school so I can work full time again. Right now our district has given January as the earliest possible return date. I am seriously considering just moving back to paradise (Central America) and taking my chances there. It seems like school is just going to stay this way all year long, might as well enjoy the beach if I have to blow my saving to stay afloat.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> The title says it all.


The cheese is coming just relax and if you are not working you got your cheese shortly.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> Yeah, so safe. :rollseyes: That's why, yet again, there's a gigantic caravan of refugees trying to sneak their way into the US.
> 
> This time the Mexican government has blocked them at their southern border. Wouldn't be so if President Trump hadn't pressured them to act.


So when restaurants do come back and the economy recovers to an extent that people go back to eating out the restaurants won't reopen because there will be no pool of cheap *AND* *hard* *working* *labor*


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Good. People will go back to preparing their own food and not wasting money by going out.

Businesses shouldn't ever have been allowed to suppress wages by replacing native populations with third world immigrants. It's a sick system. Consumers will have to pay the true cost of what they want or go without.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> The title says it all.











Nice cheese coming they have to so I am chilling and waiting for my cheese.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> The title says it all.














bone-aching-work said:


> Good. People will go back to preparing their own food and not wasting money by going out.
> 
> Businesses shouldn't ever have been allowed to suppress wages by replacing native populations with third world immigrants. It's a sick system. Consumers will have to pay the true cost of what they want or go without.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 513206


Or.....*VOTE REPUBLICAN








*


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> The title says it all.


The cheese is almost here people, get ready for a strong celebration.

https://www.cnet.com/personal-finan...more-everything-in-it-including-a-1200-check/
The Democrats will take this one.................


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I was born here and my parents are natives to the USA. My father was war veteran, he almost died to protect rights for people like you. It's my country also, that's why I expect better people than you to be produced here. You just complained about how violent and unsafe it is here, so what's so scary about Central and South America? Also, wtf does my experience abroad have to do with the post that set you off?


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

KDH said:


> I was born here and my parents are natives to the USA, Dummy. My father was war veteran, he almost died to protect rights for morons like you. It's my country also, that's why I expect better people than you to be produced here. You just complained about how violent and unsafe it is here, so what's so scary about Central and South America? Also, wtf does my experience abroad have to do with the post that set you off?


What are you talking to yourself now, get help soon with all your nonsense and lies.............


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

KDH said:


> I was born here and my parents are natives to the USA, Dummy. My father was war veteran, he almost died to protect rights for morons like you. It's my country also, that's why I expect better people than you to be produced here. You just complained about how violent and unsafe it is here, so what's so scary about Central and South America? Also, wtf does my experience abroad have to do with the post that set you off?





CaptainZazi said:


> What are you talking to yourself now, get help soon with all your nonsense and lies.............


Too difficult for you to answer reasonable questions? You should try thinking it might prevent you from going on that rampage through the hood you are planning.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

maybe go find a real job


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

KDH said:


> I am moving the hell out of this country until it's safe for my Son to attend school again. The beaches and mountains in Central America are beautiful and I can home school my Son from there.


Need help packing?


----------

